# Slideshow with text overlay from exif



## BugDroid (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi 

I want to create a slideshow out of about 100 pictures. On each picture I'd like to place a text overlay which shows the date when the picture has been taken (using the exif data). There is actually a template for that, the only problem is that besides the date it also shows the time. Is there any way I can avoid this?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 20, 2015)

If you select Edit in that pop-up, you can make up your metadata caption using whatever tokens you like, including removing the time stamp.


----------



## BugDroid (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you Victoria for your help!
Maybe its too early for me to grasp that. I dont see any pop-up, where do I select Edit?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 20, 2015)

Next to the ABC button on the toolbar, when you have a text field selected. It's the same one that has those metadata presets you found.


----------



## BugDroid (Apr 21, 2015)

thx Victoria, found the edit option now, worked out flawlessly


----------

